# Airwalkrr's The Sunless Citadel (Recruiting Ended)



## airwalkrr (Jan 6, 2008)

The Sunless Citadel is a classic 3rd edition adventure for 1st-level characters. If you haven't ever played this adventure (heck, even if you have and just want to indulge in a bit of nostalgia) then this is a great game for you to join. If this game goes well, then I might progress to the next adventure in the series, The Forge of Fury.

The adventure will be set in the world of Mistyka, a young world where magic is powerful and monsters still roam many lands unchecked. Humanity is the primary bastion of civilization though dwarves, elves, halflings, and gnomes each have marvels of culture themselves. The Kingdom of Allistia and its capitol, Corwind, are the epitome of human accomplishment. However, the ambitious Empire of Korash to the south threatens to engulf its neighbors with its ambitious plans of conquest.

There are three prominent religions in Mistyka. There are those who follow the monotheistic Faith of the Sun, worshiping the goddess Taiia in exclusion of all others. Then there is the Path of Light and Darkness, a religion that teaches the powers of good led by the god Elishar are locked in an eternal struggle with the agents of evil led by the god Toldoth. Finally, there is the cult of Dennari, a growing faith with a populist message for the downtrodden dregs of society. Adherents of the faiths engage in anything from pious disdain to bitter rivalry against each other.

Your party begins in the small town of Oakhurst, where an influential merchant by the name of Kerowyn Hucrele has contracted your services. Her niece, Sharwyn, and nephew, Talgen, delved into a nearby ruin of local legend known as the Sunless Citadel barely a month ago and have not been seen since. Kerowyn has offered your group salvage rights to the ruin if you can find and return with the two lost members of her family--or at least return the gold signet rings worn by the missing brother and sister. She has also offered 125 gp per ring returned, double that if her niece and nephew are returned alive and well.

[sblock=Campaign Rules]
I am running this adventure updated to 3.5 rules. I will accept 4-6 players. Access to a copy of Unearthed Arcana is required for this game. I use the following variants from Unearthed Arcana.

Alternative Skill System (79): Maximum Ranks, Limited Choices
Weapon Group Feats (94)
Defense Bonus (109)
Damage Conversion (112): I use this rule mainly so that there is still a tangible benefit to wearing armor.
Reserve Points (119)
Magic Rating (135)
Summon Monster Variants (136): Add one monster to one summoning list whenever access to a new spell level is gained.
Spontaneous Metamagic (151): Daily Uses
Test-Based Prerequisites (210): I use these instead of standard prerequisites for prestige classes.

I also use the following variants from the DMG.

Striking the Cover (24)
Automatic Hits and Misses (25): Treat attack rolls of 20 as 30 and rolls of 1 as -10.
Weapon Equivalencies (27)
Softer Critical Hits (28)
Upkeep (130): Must be paid at the beginning of each month, including at character creation.

I have these house rules as well.

Power Attack: Take a -4 penalty to your attack rolls to double the damage dice of your weapon (not multiplied on a critical hit).
Combat Expertise: Take a -4 penalty to your melee attack rolls to add a +4 dodge bonus to your AC. May not be used with fighting defensively.
Skills: No synergy bonuses.
Touch Spells: Use the caster's key ability modifier rather than Dexterity or Strength. This helps to off-set the improved touch ACs of most characters.

Characters begin at 1st level. Follow PH guidelines for ability scores (pp. 7-8). Roll on invisible castle using your ENWorld screen name and list Airwalkrr's The Sunless Citadel in the notes. Obtain prior approval before using anything outside the PH to create your character.[/sblock]

Edit: I added a house rule that I forgot to include earlier.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 6, 2008)

An interesting idea, to use the extra religions from Deities & Demigods all together like that.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd like to play a paladin of Elishar.  I've always wanted to play in Sunless Citadel.  I considered running it once in 3E, but it didn't get very far, so I'm somewhat familiar with it, but I don't know the layout, where the traps are, what the monsters are, etc.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd love to be let into this game. I would like to play a swordsage (following the path of Light and Darkness), but if that is not allowed then I will play a simple monk. Well, simple may not be the right word for it. I love monks. 


p.s. I've never played a swordsage, so if you choose to not allow it, it's not a big deal at all. You won't hear a word of protest outta me.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not particularly familiar with the swordsage which is my only objection to the class. From what I've read, it doesn't seem problematic. So you are welcome to try it.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 7, 2008)

I am interested in playing. I do not normally play modules in the games I've played in so I am unfamiliar with the Sunless Citadel. I do have access to Unearthed Arcana. Any restrictions on classes?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 7, 2008)

Swordsage is from the Tome of Battle. I appreciate you giving me the chance.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 7, 2008)

*Graybeard*, no restrictions per se. But if you are using something not found in the PH, run it by me first.

*OnlytheStrong*, I have ToB, I simply haven't given it much of a read because I haven't had the desire to use it in my games yet.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 7, 2008)

For the paladin, I would like to try someone who is in a defense/support role, not someone who can dish out tons of damage.  If his Int can be high enough, I'd go for Combat Expertise, so he'd be a front-line, high-AC type, but unless I roll really well he won't have a huge damage output.

Personality-wise, I don't want a stereotypical in-your-face convert-or-die paladin, I'd see him as someone with faith in spreading the Light against the encroaching Darkness, with the courage to fight for that belief.  He would be surprisingly tolerant of the other faiths, as long as their adherents are willing to speak amicably; however, he is willing to take a stand against heresy, blasphemy, etc.  His general motto is that actions speak louder than words, so preaching isn't necessarily done by lecturing.  The battlefield is his pulpit, and his brave defense of others is his sermon.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 7, 2008)

Since I am new to swordsage, anyone have any tips for me? I've read what the book has and part of the advice from Wizards. Always open to help though.


I think I will play the swordsage sort of like a quiet stranger. The type that rarely speaks, although when he does it is clear he means what he says. He is new to the whole... being sociable thing. (I re-worked it to allow for my 6 in the roll, I hope you don't mind. I kinda think it will be funny playing a guy who is more likely to get throw out of a place than be able to purchase a drink from it.)


BBCode STR 12, DEX 6, CON 11, INT 16, WIS 13, CHA 10 

Those rolls aren't in order, yet.


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Jan 7, 2008)

This sounds like a rather fun game; I'd like to give it a shot.

Currently, I am thinking a wizard, probably a gnome, who is more interested in the exploration of the ruins themselves than in the reward (and, possibly, than in the rescue of the lost niece and nephew). He is a scholar of ancient civilizations and obscure tongues who lives to immerse himself in the trappings of civilizations long past; he is also a bit reckless, curious and impulsive to a degree possibly dangerous for his health.

My rolls: STR 7, DEX 14, CON 8, INT 15, WIS 8, CHA 12. I might juggle them around a little bit before finalizing the character, though a high Int and Dex (and a low Str and Wis) are probably a given.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having a crack at a Rogue of some description. What race though is really open.  I could easily go with halfling, dwarf, elf, human, or half-orc. Heck even gnome! Whatever will fit the bill to gel with the party.

<edit> Just rolled on Invisble Castle using screen name, but can't seem to save results   

Which were 16, 14, 13, 13, 11, 11. A pretty good set in all.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Questiong about how the Weapon Focus class skill is going to work with the UA. The class skill allows the Weapon Focus feat to apply to the weapons available from his disciplines. So......... would I just do it with the weapon group selected? (I chose Slings and Thrown Weapons  and  Heavy Blades).


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

*mfrench*, remember when playing a defensive-minded character that you need to come up with some way to convince your enemies to attack you. I would recommend something like the goad feat or maybe the knight class instead of paladin. It wouldn't do much good if no monster could hit you but none of them attacked you because you couldn't hit them either. 

*OnlytheStrong*, I can't really offer any tips on the swordsage unfortunately since I've only read just enough of ToB to know how the rules work. But I recommend just picking some abilities you think are cool and running with it. I will allow the retraining rules from PH2 if you decide later on you are not satisfied with one or more decisions.

Weapon Focus applies to all weapons in the group.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you Airwalkrr.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

When will selections be made?


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, I rolled an 8, 13, 12, 17, 11, 9. Not 100% sure what class I will play. Maybe a Wizard but someone already mentioned one. Unable to save the rolls though on Invisiblecastle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 10, 2008)

I would be interested in playing this game. I would have a fay powered warlock if its possible.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 10, 2008)

*OnlytheStrong*, I will make my selections as soon as I see some character sheets popping up. Those who show the most interest in getting started will be the ones I pick with 95% certainty. If the first four characters are solid and will work well together, then I may leave it at that. But if I feel there is some role lacking, I will add on another one or two players.

*Voda Vosa*, the warlock is fine. Regarding "fey-powered" are you asking based on flavor, or was there some mechanical aspect (like a feat or something) you had in mind?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh, I have my sheet ready but didn't know if you wanted it posted or not lol. I think I will change some things on it then post it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 10, 2008)

Hm no.. just flavor, something more like a singing dryad and not the fiendish standard warlock.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Tomak, Human Swordsage:


```
Class and level: Swordsage 1
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Height: 5'11''
Weight: 175lbs
Alignment: CG


Str: 12   +1   
Dex:  16   +3
Con:  10   +0
Int:  11   +0
Wis:  13   +1
Cha:  6   -2

HP: 8

AC: 16  (10 + 3 studded leather + 3 dex)

Initiative: +4 (3 dex + 1 quick to act)

Speed: 30ft

Saving Throws:
   Fortitude: 0  (0 base + 0 con mod)
   Reflex:  5  (2 base + 3 dex mod)
   Will:  3  (2 base + 1 wis mod)

Base Attack Bonus:  +0

Grapple: 0 (0 base + 0 str mod)

Short Sword   to hit: +4  dmg: 1d6+1   crit: 19-20x2

Short Sword   to hit: +4  dmg: 1d6+1   crit: 19-20x2

Shortbow   to hit: +4  dmg: 1d6  crit: x2

Feats: 
   Two Weapon Fighting (starting feat)
   Weapon Finesse (bonus feat)

Class Features:
   Quick to Act +1
   Discipline Focus (weapon focus)

Skills:
   Hide
   Intimidate
   Listen
   Move Silently
   Sense Motive
   Tumble

Known Manuevers (6):
  Desert Wind:
      Blistering Flourish
      Burning Blade
      Distracting Ember
      Wind Stride
  Shadow Hand
      Clinging Shadow Strike
      Shadow Blade Technique

Stance (1):
   Child of Shadow
```


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Jan 10, 2008)

With another expressing interest in a wizard, I was thinking that I might turn my character into an archivist from Heroes of Horror; the class would still fit the concept and would fill the divine spellcaster role, as well.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 10, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Hm no.. just flavor, something more like a singing dryad and not the fiendish standard warlock.




Based on the description in Complete Arcane, it is simply a preference of the player. Hence the reason warlocks can be chaotic good, chaotic evil, or lawful evil. I think the fiendish warlock is simply more common, but definitely not what I would call "standard."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2008)

Such terminology is beyond my understanding of your language.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry, I do tend to get overly technical sometimes. I will try to rephrase it.

The origin of a warlock's powers are not standard. In other words, not all warlocks are assumed to receive their powers from fiends such as demons and devils. The warlock class description provides several examples of where a warlock may gain his power, much like the sorcerer class description does. A fiendish pact or a fiendish ancestor is one possibility for the origin of a warlock's powers, but it is not the ONLY possibility. Other possibilities include having some sort of fey heritage or affinity for fey creatures. I do not have the text on hand, but the point is there are several potential sources for a warlock's power. Which of them pertains to a character is simply player choice in most cases.

In summary, a fey-origin warlock is a quite acceptable choice.


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, you dropped a post on my thread inviting me here,so here I am, heh. (just to point out something, um, I actually don't have a copy of Unearthed Arcana, which you say is required for this game...any way I could just get the skinny on the rules changes you use from it? o.o; )

If I'm allowed to play, I think I'll play a half-orc barbarian (since it looks like this party might need a tank). I rolled on invisible castle, here were my results 

8, 11, 13, 17, 10, 9

I wasn't sure precisely what your rules for rolling were though, so I just rolled 6 sets of 3d6. I'm used to 4d6 drop the lowest, but since you didn't specify I assumed a standard 3d6...did I assume wrong?

also, there's a house rule in my group that allows people to bring one score down two points to raise another by one...would this be allowed? I ask only because I want him to have abysmal intelligence (and proly bad charisma too) for roleplaying purposes. If you don't allow it that's cool, but I'll probably knock the stats down anyways, even without something to redeem for it.

one final question: would there be any objection to me playing an evil alignment? I won't do it if we have a paladin in the party of course, but if mfrench chooses to switch his class as you suggested, would it be alright? The idea would be that my character is so dumb that the party could probably get him to do whatever they wanted anyways. If it's not okay I'm fine with that. He'll probably be chaotic neutral in that case. Oh, and just to clarify, I'd be playing a more in-depth evil than the simplistic bloodthirsty fiend...That is to say, he wouldn't automatically want to kill innocents or consider good creatures his enemies or anything silly like that. But he would be totally willing to do whatever it took to get what he wants.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm still deciding between Knight and Paladin, and I'm also evaluating whether or not I'll have the time to play in the game without crapping out eventually.  I have a strong desire to not start any game I won't be able to finish, so my suggestion would be to make the barbarian in a way that is comfortable to you and airwalkrr.  If he's Chaotic Evil, I'd probably post a Knight, and I might need to just be an Alternate.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2008)

Great, thanks for the explanation. 
I can't get my stats from invisible castle, can't link them, would you care rolling for me?


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Jan 11, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> I'm still deciding between Knight and Paladin, and I'm also evaluating whether or not I'll have the time to play in the game without crapping out eventually.  I have a strong desire to not start any game I won't be able to finish, so my suggestion would be to make the barbarian in a way that is comfortable to you and airwalkrr.  If he's Chaotic Evil, I'd probably post a Knight, and I might need to just be an Alternate.



 hm, alright then. Still waiting on airwalkrr's permission though, heh

oh, and to Voda Vosa, are you doing it right? 0.o. There's a rather user-friendly linking tool in the top of the message box (it's not in the quick reply window though), all you need to do is copy-paste the URL that shows your rolls o.o


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2008)

I see the link, I click on it, but when in common rolls it makes a direct link, this doesn't seem to work in my stats.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 12, 2008)

Wolf, I'm using 4d6 drop lowest. You can re-roll your scores if you want, but for 3d6, you actually didn't wind up with a very bad set! It's your choice. Also, if you want to lower one of your character's ability scores by 2, there is a flaw in Unearthed Arcana that lets you do so in exchange for a bonus feat, but you only qualify for it if your character's net modifiers are +8 or less. The current set you rolled would qualify you, although if you choose the 4d6 route, you might end up with a better set that is not eligible. Of course, there is nothing wrong with having a character of average Intelligence and just playing him as being a bit slow or not much of a proactive thinker. There are different types of intelligence obviously. An evil alignment is fine as long as the players can agree on a method to handle it. I can also fill you in on any adjustments from Unearthed Arcana that affect your character. The main ones will be the way I do armor and the defense bonus.

Voda Vosa, I saw you had already rolled a few stats. I'm not sure why you had trouble linking them. But I rolled a new set for you. Use this.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 12, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Voda Vosa, I saw you had already rolled a few stats. I'm not sure why you had trouble linking them. But I rolled a new set for you. Use this.



I also had trouble with saving my scores on Invisible Castle. Not sure if it was the same problem that Voda Vosa had.

Edit: But here is the link: stats roll


----------



## Moonlit_Wolf (Jan 12, 2008)

Hm, I think that I'll keep the current scores I have. That flaw you mentioned by the way, how many times can it be taken? I'll assume only once, since that seems logical, heh.

In that case, I think that this is the skinny on my character:

Thugg, Half orc, Barbarian lvl1, Chaotic Evil
Str-19 (17 + 2 racial bonus)
Dex-11
Con-13
Int-4 (8 - 2 racial penalty - 2 flaw)
Wis-10
Cha-7 (9 - 2 racial penalty)

Equipment will probably be standard for a starting barbarian, his skill points will likely all be sunk into intimidate, and I haven't decided on his feats yet (two, since he took that flaw). I might switch the strength and constitution to make him a better tank, haven't decided yet.

Also, just to surmise, it looks like the party so far will be this:

OnlytheStrong- Human, Swordsage, CG
A Passing Maniac- Gnome, Archivist, ??
mfrench- human(?), Knight (or paladin), LG (I assume)
Voda Vosa- Dryad(?), Warlock, CG
Legildur- ??, rogue, ??
me- half orc, Barbarian, CE(or CN if there's a paladin)


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Jan 12, 2008)

I am afraid I must withdraw my application for this game; I was rather looking forward to it, but I was informed last night of a rather unfortunate personal emergency which will make playing in a game in the next few weeks, and perhaps beyond, very difficult. My apologies.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 13, 2008)

Best wishes, Maniac. I hope things work out for you, whatever it is.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is the current list of players:

mfrench, paladin of Elishar or knight
OnlytheStrong, human swordsage
Graybeard, wizard
Legildur, rogue
Voda Vosa, warlock
Moonlit Wolf, half-orc barbarian

I am still waiting on character sheets from everyone except OnlytheStrong. However, I approve of all your character concepts. You have a fairly balanced group although there will be a lack of healing. Make sure to stock up on potions when you can. I am going to go ahead and get the IC thread up. We will roleplay and do character introductions and such until everyone gets their character sheets ready.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

Someone familiar with Swordsage help me out here. I see that people are rolling for their manuevers, but can't find in the book where it says anything about it. So....... basically any information would be great.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 13, 2008)

Only crusaders need to roll for maneuvers.  Swordsages pick theirs at the beginning of the day, sort of like a wizard or a cleric memorizing spells.  The difference is that you have access to your selected maneuvers at the beginning of each encounter, until you use them.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you Redclaw. Your nice when your not poisoning me


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 13, 2008)

In Character
Rogue's Gallery
Out of Character


----------



## Legildur (Jan 13, 2008)

Airwalkrr, I'm pretty flexible around the rogue, so what would work best for this group in the Sunless Citadel?


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 13, 2008)

Halflings make the best rogues. Elves are a close second. Of course, a scout, spellthief, ninja, factotum, or lurker could work too. The main reasons to have a rogue are to have someone for trapfinding and to have someone with a varied enough skill list to be able to handle a variety of situations. I don't think it will matter much though. Play something you think would be interesting.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 13, 2008)

Would a scout be a possibility? That way I could cover wilderness and urban/dungeon situations adequately.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 13, 2008)

A scout would be fine, as would a wilderness rogue (UA variant).


----------



## Legildur (Jan 13, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> A scout would be fine, as would a wilderness rogue (UA variant).



Ah.. but which of those three would likely serve the party best?

_Edit: Decided on dwarf (for the robustness) and Rogue (as scouts don't get Open Lock as a skill)._


----------



## mfrench (Jan 13, 2008)

Rolled stats, 15,12,10,13,16,17, I'll probably make him a paladin at this point.  His feats will be Combat Expertise and Goad.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been pretty busy with work, etc. I will get my character sheet up in the next day or so.

Thanks


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 24, 2008)

*Need a cleric?*

Since your healer had to back out I would like to join. I was thinking human cleric of no particular god using the trickery and luck domains. Essentially a cleric who believes in the simple essence of 'Luck.' Why not be spiritual and love gambling all at the same time?

EDIT: Nevermind, didn't see that the recruiting had ended before.


----------

